# FurAffinity Forums Dark Theme



## jayhusky (Oct 5, 2016)

I've seen a fair few comments, here and there, asking if the staff are going to implement a "dark" theme for the forums, as currently the default Xenforo theme is way too bright to use in low light situations, but currently there has been no announcement or preview from the administration.

So I set about creating a dark theme for use with the forums to offer an alternative.
Currently it is a CSS Userstyle and can be installed via the Stylish Extension (or variant thereof) for Browsers that support userstyles.

These browsers currently include:

Chrome & all Chrome based variants (Chromium etc)
Firefox & all Firefox variants (Waterfox etc)
Safari (via the NinjaKit extension, _Note this may not work on Windows Safari installations_)
I am currently working on transferring the css stylesheet into a Xenforo compatible format, and will be making the file available for FA to use, if they so desire.

I know it is not 100% perfect, but it is easily editable to fix any bugs that crop up with it.

I've included a few screenshots of the stylesheet in action on the forums, so you can see it working.
If alternate themes are requested, it may be possible to add these into future styles to be given to FA for use.

Please feel free to critique it, if you use it and find any bugs or issues it in, please send me them in a private message here on the forums, with a screenshot if possible).

For those that wish to use it, before I get the chance to send it to FA for installation, you can install it from the link below.

https://userstyles.org/styles/133219/furaffinity-forums-dark-theme


   

I'm aware the forums scale down the screenshots when they're clicked on, so I've uploaded the full resolution screenshots to dropbox.

Dropbox - FAF-DARK

* Adverts are blocked in the screenshots.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 5, 2016)

Holy shit that's easier to read.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 5, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Holy shit that's easier to read.



Thanks 


---------------------
Also,
I've updated the post to include a link to the full resolution screenshots, as the forums scale the sizes down a little bit too much.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey, thanks for putting works into giving users another option, Jayhusky!
I personally vastly prefer reading darker text on lighter backgrounds, but I know there are lots of folks who really dig the darker themes who'll be delighted with this.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 5, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Hey, thanks for putting works into giving users another option, Jayhusky!
> I personally vastly prefer reading darker text on lighter backgrounds, but I know there are lots of folks who really dig the darker themes who'll be delighted with this.



Thanks, means a lot to have a staff member drop by and leave a comment on it. I know what you mean about darker text on lighter backgrounds, but personally for me, I prefer to switch between the two depending on the situation I'm in, for example, If I'm browsing FAF early morning or late evening, the darker theme is better on the eyes, but the default theme is better for midday usage.

Hopefully I should have the theme all packaged up ready for use in Xenforo by mid of next week.
It's taking a little while due to the slightly unconventional way XF manages it's theming files.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 5, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Hey, thanks for putting works into giving users another option, Jayhusky!
> I personally vastly prefer reading darker text on lighter backgrounds, but I know there are lots of folks who really dig the darker themes who'll be delighted with this.



Slight bump to the thread, I found an efficient way of getting the theme packaged up, and without Xenforo trying to override it too. So as of right now, the theme is packaged and ready to be used.
Since you are a staff member, would it be possible for you to raise this with whoever has final say over the forums about getting it implemented?

Thanks


*EDIT

Tested and confirmed working on
*

Internet Explorer: 7 & newer (versions 7, 8 and 9 have limited support)
Microsoft Edge
Firefox: 40 & newer
Chrome: 30 & newer
Opera: 35 & newer
Safari: 4 & newer
While I cannot extensively test _every_ browser ever created, it is probable that any variant of the browsers listed above, such as Chromium or Waterfox will also be compatible.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you for making this!


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 5, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Thank you for making this!


Not a problem, I hope it gets approved for use soon, so more people can enjoy it.


----------



## Skylge (Oct 5, 2016)

I'd very much favor a dark theme, this is excellent...!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

<prefers darker themes, I approve.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you for your support, it means a lot.

If you wanted to take it for a test drive before it gets officially added (if Dragoneer and everyone else is ok with the theme etc), you can grab it from the link in my Sig and install it with Stylish to get an idea of how it runs.

*Edit:*
_Changed title of thread to make it more obvious what it's about._


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 8, 2016)

*Update:*
Theme now available for FA staff to download via my dropbox, staff member(s) need to PM me for the link, and it's all yours.
_Install instructions and license are included._

Also tested and confirmed working on Xenforo versions 1.5.2 -> 1.5.9 (latest)


** Posted as new post, since unable to edit previous post.


----------



## Skylge (Oct 8, 2016)

Will be standby  in anticipation, not only just for atmosphere but has also a more 'gamer' feel for me.
can't wait to try it out


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 8, 2016)

So have the staff offered you a job yet? You deserve it.

Btw, dropdown context box is broken as well as open quick navigation.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> So have the staff offered you a job yet? You deserve it.
> 
> Btw, dropdown context box is broken as well as open quick navigation.



No not yet, this work was all off my own back.

Can you drop me some screenshots in a PM? I'll get right on that.




Skylge said:


> Will be standby  in anticipation, not only just for atmosphere but has also a more 'gamer' feel for me.
> can't wait to try it out



Thanks.
I've been hard at work, trying to plug odd bugs and making sure it all works nicely with the site.
It was actually intended to somewhat match the main-site beta interface colors, but I went and changed a few bits to make it a bit more unique.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 9, 2016)

The layout looks like Steam's.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 9, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> The layout looks like Steam's.


I hadn't noticed the similarity until you mentioned it. 
I can say it wasn't intentional though.

Also, on an unrelated note, the bugs reported by Mr.Fox have been fixed and the page updated to match the updates.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 14, 2016)

*Urgent Update!
*
Thanks to a keen eyed user of the theme, a bug has been spotted that may affect Chrome users of the theme.

When installed via Stylish, the theme appears to be defaulting automatically to apply itself to "Everything" meaning all domains and protocols.
However if you navigate to the Management screen (Instructions are here) and you see the following.






I request you delete the theme and re-install it from the Userstyles.org link as it has been updated to fix this issue.
It should then show the following instead.






Version numbers are now carried in the theme title, so you can easily see which one you are running, until such a time as FA Staff officially implement this.

*Please update to version 1.0.6 as it fixes a large number of bugs, as well as fixes some conflicts with the default theme of FA.*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2016)

You're welcome, and thanks for all the hard work man. I'll keep an eye out if I find any other bugs or have suggestions.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 14, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You're welcome, and thanks for all the hard work man. I'll keep an eye out if I find any other bugs or have suggestions.


It's my pleasure to help create something to benefit everyone else, and my thanks to you for finding that bug, hopefully it is now gone for good, and yes, please do let me know if you find any more of them, plus I'm open to suggestions for how to make it much better.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2016)

Looking over my last response I may have come across a little smug or self-centered. I probably should've said "glad to help" or something like that. Either way, this is some really nice theme work, and thanks.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 15, 2016)

Don't worry about it, you didn't come across smug, at least not to me. I'm always glad of the help in finding the bugs, since I can't test every tiny thing as some people may have different setups which show things ever so slightly differently. I do appreciate the comments though. I just hope that it gets implemented soon.


*Also update!*

Theme for stylish should now be compatible with Stylish for Safari and Stylish for Opera!

Stylish for Safari - Stylish for Safari - Vladimir Sobolev (There may be some issues with Mac versions currently, this is being investigated)
Stylish for Opera - addons.opera.com: Stylish

Still working on IE and Edge support. (Theme works fine on those browsers, just need to find a plugin that supports user styles)


----------

